# Can't open a "PC Wordfile" on my Mac



## jterheerdt (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi,

How can I open a Wordfile produced on a Windows PC on a Mac?
I got Office for Mac installed but doesn't seem willing to open Wordfiles coming from a Windows PC.

Do I need to change something in my settings/preferences?

Please help me out with this cause I really need to have these documents. There in my "Mail" inbox right now, but can't open.

Thanks for answering in advance,

Joost (The Netherlands)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you told mail to save them to your hard drive and then open them? if the file name ends with .doc, then office should open them. if not, then control-click (right-click) on the file icon, select open with and choose word from the list.


----------



## Badknee1950 (Apr 25, 2005)

*The file is probably an Office 2007 file*

Mac Office will not currently open an Office 2007 file that I know of. Thank MS for that. The new version coming out, (early 2008?) is supposed to fix that, with the accompanying payment of a big fee for the new program. :sigh:

MacLinkPlus will open these files for a Mac, plus just about any other file you can think of. Not certain if I'm supposed to post links to commercial sites on here, but you can search google for it.

I've used MacLinks for years and years and it's never let me down.

Good luck.


----------



## Ripple (Dec 16, 2007)

What about getting OpenOffice for Mac?

openoffice.org


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

use neooffice instead. it is a true mac app version of openoffice. openoffice requires x11 to work, and it can difficult to set up so that everything works.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Google documents will also open newer version stuff. This is why ubuntu is running on my ibook...


----------



## npjester (Dec 15, 2007)

i take it the problem is with it being an xdoc?


----------

